# Pulled Pork



## martyn c (Sep 1, 2017)

Can it be frozen and eaten later ?


----------



## steve johnson (Sep 4, 2017)

It sure can


----------



## bakerboy (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi all , wot about frozen unsmoked pork once it been thawed then smoked,can it then be frozen?? All the best graham


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 10, 2017)

It won't be unsafe if you refreeze it, but the texture will suffer quite a bit. This is true of any re-frozen product.


----------



## bakerboy (Nov 11, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> It won't be unsafe if you refreeze it, but the texture will suffer quite a bit. This is true of any re-frozen product.


----------



## bakerboy (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for the reply,thought as much, just wanted it confirming, ta Graham.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 12, 2017)

Ah yes, "ta." My wife is English, and "ta ta for now" is one of her favorites, something that still sounds quite foreign, even after almost fifty years.


----------

